# Ci mancherebbe altro!



## Jana337

Hola a todos! 

¿Me pueden decir como se traduce "ci mancherebbe altro"?

Ejemplos:
Il signor Rossi ha molto lavoro ma non si lamenta - ci mancherebbe altro!
--> ¿Cómo pueden pensar que se queja?  ¡Está claro que no se queja!

Non so come ringraziarti. Ma figurati, ci mancherebbe altro!

Non sono d'accordo con lei ma ha tutto il diritto di dire la sua, ci mancherebbe altro!

Muchas gracias. 

Jana


----------



## TimLA

Ciao Jana,

Yo he visto y oido "faltaba mas" però nunca utilizo.
Probablemente depende del pais.

Pero tenemos un thread viejo aca que tu conoces  .

Nos veremos en otros lugares 
Tim


----------



## Jana337

Hola Tim,

Ese hilo sí que lo conozco. Pero no he encontrado una rispuesta satisfactoria en el mismo - no estoy segura. 

¿Cuántos errores cometí?  

Jana


----------



## TimLA

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hola Tim,
> Ese hilo sí que lo conozco. Pero no he encontrado una rispuesta satisfactoria en el mismo - no estoy segura.
> ¿Cuántos errores cometí?
> Jana


 
Zero, ningun, nessun, kein


----------



## Eugin

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hola Tim,
> 
> Ese hilo sí que lo conozco. Pero no he encontrado una r*e*spuesta satisfactoria en el mismo - no estoy segura.
> 
> ¿Cuántos errores cometí?
> 
> Jana


 
sólo una, Janix!!!


----------



## Jana337

Eugin said:
			
		

> sólo una, Janix!!!


Gracias,  ¿pero por qué una? Es el error,  ¿verdad?

E come diresti "ci mancherebbe altro"? Va bene "faltaba mas"?

Jana


----------



## Eugin

sí, Jana, hai raggione, é "*un error*" (tu vedi adesso perché io ho detto che il tuo spagnolo é bravissimo??  )

Io l`ho scritto velocemente é senza pensare molto, mi scusi, per favore??


----------



## Jana337

Eugin said:
			
		

> sí, sì Jana, hai raggione, é è "*un error*" (tu vedi adesso perché io ho detto che il tuo spagnolo é è bravissimo??  )
> Bravissimo può essere una persona, non una lingua. Si direbbe "ottimo" ecc. (magari fosse la verità, tu adulatrice!).
> 
> Io l`ho scritto velocemente é e senza pensare molto, mi scusi, per favore??


 Claro! 

è = es
e = y
é = non esiste questa parola; la lettera si scrive soltanto in alcune parole tipo "perché"

Ripeto la stessa domanda di prima: 


> E come diresti "ci mancherebbe altro"? Va bene "faltaba mas"?


Jana


----------



## Eugin

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ripeto la stessa domanda di prima:
> Jana


 
Ahh!!! Certo!!! 
Io non sto così secura, ma credo che si, se può tradurre così.... 

Comunque, io posso domandarLe la mia cucina que abita nella Italia (ma è Argentina ) è dopo io ritorno alla tua domanda, ti sembra giusto??


----------



## Jana337

Eugin said:
			
		

> Ahh!!! Certo!!!
> Io non sto sono così secura, ma credo che di sì, si può tradurre così....
> 
> Comunque, io posso domandarLe la chiederlo a mia cugina (cucina = cocina ) que che abita nella in Italia (ma è Argentina ) e dopo io ritorno a la alla tua domanda, ti sembra giusto??


 No es necesario repetir "io". No se debe decir quando está claro de quien hablas.

Estoy de acuerdo! 

Jana


----------



## leopoldo carra

Hola Jana!
A mì lo mejor me parece ser "faltarìa màs", al modo potencial (o condicional).
  Leopoldo


----------



## betulina

Hola! Ciao! 

Sí, yo también diría "faltaría más" o también "sólo faltaría", pero "faltaba más" también me suena bien. Creo que vale cualquiera... a ver si lo confirma alguien más.


----------



## Ferragosta

Hola,

creo que para cada uno de los tres ejemplos _ci mancherebbe altro _tiene una traducción diferente:


*Il signor Rossi........ *para esta frase yo pondría: "y aún necesitaría más"


*Non so come... *"necesitaríamos otro" 

*Non sono d'accordo... *"¡faltaría más!" (Que es una frase hecha que equivale a "Hasta ahí podíamos llegar", es decir, que hay cosas que no se deben ni discutir de lo obvias que son)


----------



## victoria luz

Hola

El hecho mismo que los nativos discuten el uso de faltaba/faltaría y incluso proponen unas traducciones mucho más literales (necesitaría más, necesitaríamos otro) parece sugerir que en castellano no haya un equivalente directo como frase hecha del italiano. A lo mejor, en la mayoría de los casos, sonaría bien iPor supuesto!


----------



## Ferragosta

La mejor traducción de frase más clara de los tres ejemplos, la última, sería *¡Faltaría más!* En cuanto al dilema entre _faltaba más _o _faltaría más_, lo ideal es usar el condicional, lo que pasa es que coloquialmente se utiliza a menudo el pasado, como por ejemplo en la frase _Si me tocara la lotería yo dejaba de trabajar. _Esto se añade a que otra forma de la expresión _Faltaría más, _es _Pues no faltaba más_ _(pues no faltaba más para el deshonor de la familia que la detención de uno de sus miembros, _por ejemplo).


----------



## *francy**

anche io suggerisco *¡Faltaría más! *
Mi sembra la traduzione migliore
ciao


----------



## indigoio

Estoy de acuerdo que el equivalente en español es "¡faltaría más!"... Aunque en un contexto más coloquial, aplica: "Nomás faltaba", sobre todo en el primer y tercer ejemplos. A veces en México usamos la frase aún más popular: "¡Ya parece!". Es válida, dependiendo tu contexto 

Saludos a todos!


----------



## gatogab

* Ci mancherebbe altro!* = ¡no faltaba más!

Así es como la conozco.


----------

